# Another Fako Seiko On Ebay ....



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Check out eBay # 290410405012









*$665 New SEIKO Men's Chronograph 100M*DATE*Stop Watch*

and quoting from the seller's description:



> *Swiss Made*, top of the range -- this is not the Japan Made cheap version of SEIKOs


Oh Really ?? :rofl: :rofl:










Though why anybody would to go to the trouble faking this (at all) ....

..... when you can buy a very similar-looking brand new Seiko 7T92 for >$150 amazes me.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

You've just got to wonder! At least the movement in it looks like it is from the Seiko stable.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

I cant believe they have put SWISS MADE on that :swoon2: Unbelievable.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Check out eBay # 290410405012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you report it?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Johnny_E said:


> I cant believe they have put SWISS MADE on that :swoon2: Unbelievable.


Truly !! :thumbup:

But this is what really made me laugh (from the seller's listing description):



> Swiss Made, top of the range -- *this is not the Japan Made cheap version of SEIKOs*


Seiko's 'cheaper' models (like the 7T92) are mostly made in the Philippines nowadays.

So Seiko aficionados obviously prefer the kudos of watches that *are* 'Made in Japan'.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Did you report it?


What ??? With 23 bids on it already ?? :huh:

No. I added it to my eBay watching page ! :rofl:

Edit: I just checked the bidding history.

14 of those 23 bids are from a Zero-Feedbacker. 

So there's probably some shill bidding involved too. :lookaround:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Incredible that they put 'Swiss' on the dial 

There are plenty of fake Seikos around.

I once inadvertently bought some fake 5s on ebay (now disposed of).

Note wrong hand design, etched crystal and jewel count doesn't match the movement number - also, metal day/date wheels were only used on the older 17 jewel movements....



















.....another sign of fakery is the 'Seiko Japan' clasp....










.....and the crudely copied movements....










....so watch out even for the cheapies :yes:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

dapper said:


> Incredible that they put 'Swiss' on the dial
> 
> There are plenty of fake Seikos around.


Oh Yes - I'm well aware of that. 

Just that you don't see many 'Swiss Made' versions, so I thought it worthy of mention. :wink2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

So it appears this is a "Swiss Made", "Japanese" watch that is actually made in China.

Later,

William


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

My bet is this is him, the price hikes are a bit sus

w***8( 802). On the bids page I smell a rat. Wearing a seiko watch

Should someone report him? Or Caviat emptor?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Just that you don't see many 'Swiss Made' versions, so I thought it worthy of mention. :wink2:


Spoke too soon. 

Still running through my full eBay 'Seiko Chrono' search - found another blue-faced version of the same watch. :angry:

Check out eBay # 270543848166










From seller's (*very* similar-sounding) description:



> *$689 New Swiss Made SEIKO Men's Chronograph 100M*DATE*Stop Watch*


Although different eBay sellers ('vital_enegy_syd' and 'firstclassitems388') , both are allegedly based in Australia. :huh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

I was looking at a fake CWC on there last night, Â£25 with a bid on it!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Blue One - -

Swiss Made - This is a upper-market model, much better than the common Japanese made!

so now you know! :grin:

I've asked him where the Swiss Seiko factory is - do you think I'll get an answer?


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Well. I've just sent them a message telling them both that these watches are fake and they should remove them. Wait and see if i get a response.


----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

mel said:


> =
> 
> I've asked him where the Swiss Seiko factory is - do you think I'll get an answer?


i hope you get an answer, I'd love to see him explain that. "in my imagination" perhaps?


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Japanese Swiss...... Do you think we should inform Greenpeace about the illegal chocolate dolpins they've been netting....

Frank

PS It sounded funnier in my head when I tought of it......


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Although different eBay sellers ('vital_enegy_syd' and 'firstclassitems388') , both are allegedly based in Australia. :huh:





Damian said:


> I've just sent them a message telling them both that these watches are fake and they should remove them.


Who ? :huh: The eBay sellers themselves, or eBay Australia ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Check out eBay # 290410405012
> ...


Well .... I did, subsequently - had a twinge of conscience. :blush:

But eBay still don't seem to have pulled it (nor the blue-faced one). :angry:

It's got 25 bids on it - up to $110 Au now - and less than a day to go.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

eBay seem to be very slow in taking suff off in my experience, it annoys me greatly.


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Although different eBay sellers ('vital_enegy_syd' and 'firstclassitems388') , both are allegedly based in Australia. :huh:
> ...


The sellers. Surprise surprise I've had no reply from either.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Damian said:


> The sellers. Surprise surprise I've had no reply from either.


Seller*s* ? Plural ?

Have you not noticed the similarity in the titles and descriptions of the two listings ? :huh:

I wouldn't mind betting that they're one and the same person (with a new second eBay ID) ....

Particularly as they're both (allegedly) based in two Sydney suburbs, less than 20 Kms apart. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Clum said:


> eBay seem to be very slow in taking stuff off in my experience, it annoys me greatly.


Me too !! :angry: I can't believe they let that listing run its course - it ended a couple of minutes ago. 

See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290410405012 and bidding history: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=290410405012

Made an incredible $152.50Au (approx. Â£92) after 31 bids.

Could have bought a genuine Seiko 7T92 for that kind of money.

Must be that cachet of being a 'Swiss Made' Seiko. LOL !! :rofl:



> Swiss Made, top of the range -- this is not the Japan Made cheap version of SEIKOs


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

This has been bugging me. :disgust: Trust me, you wouldn't like me when I'm angry.









So I've been doing a little googling this afternoon. :umnik2:

This very same 'Swiss Made' fake Seiko issue cropped up almost 2 years ago (to the day). :huh:

Check out this thread on the SCWF Mirror Forum: http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=1&id=1205516532

.... and note this post by 'swedefreak' (Jonathan Koch - a.k.a. Mr. Seiko) futher down the page:



> .....this POS and the other "seiko" this crook sold both carry the same movement-casing number: *V657-0A10*.
> 
> And the same serial number: 489053. The other one is a square Feiko of the nth degree.
> 
> This round chrono-ish watch is sort of, kind of, well maybe, similar to the true *V657-0A10*


And guess what our friend 'vital_enegy_syd' has just listed ?

Check out eBay item # 290413106592



> *$455 New SEIKO Men's Chronograph 100M*DATE*Stop Watch*












Quote from the seller's risible description once again:



> *Japanese Made - Good quality*


Funny thing, that. The genuine Seiko V657-0A10's (SKS269 - SKS27x) were made in *Singapore* !! :rofl:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... and note this post by 'swedefreak' (Jonathan Koch - a.k.a. Mr. Seiko) further down the page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Serial number matches, too. Quel surprise (not).


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I've had a thought. :fool: Maybe not such a good idea, but it might be fun. :naughty:

If eBay won't pull these listings, even when reported as counterfeit goods ....

How about p*ssing the seller around, and bidding them through the roof ? :huh:

I'm game. Anybody else fancy a bidding war on a couple of Feiko Seiko's ? :lookaround:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Still running through my full eBay 'Seiko Chrono' search - found another blue-faced version of the same watch. :angry:
> 
> Check out eBay # 270543848166
> 
> ...


A small victory it seems. :clap: eBay (or the seller) have just pulled the listing for the blue-faced Feiko. :thumbup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> A small victory it seems. :clap: eBay (or the seller) have just pulled the listing for the blue-faced Feiko. :thumbup:





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> And guess what our friend 'vital_enegy_syd' has just listed ?
> 
> Check out eBay item # 290413106592
> 
> ...


And that other Feiko V657-0A10 with the tell-tale serial number 489053 got pulled today !! :thumbup:

I had to flag it to eBay Australia for a second time .... and be a little more assertive. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Me too !! :angry: I can't believe they let that listing run its course - it ended a couple of minutes ago.
> 
> See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290410405012 and bidding history: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=290410405012
> 
> ...


I can't believe my eyes, but that presumably unwitting winning bidder / buyer 'junglebabel' left a positive feeback too !!

See: http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=vital_enegy_syd&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true

and quote:



> great watch A+++++ and great service .


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

It's worse for things like counterfeit clothes, I buy something and I know my stuff so realise it's fake, get my money back and leave negative, then look at the feedback of the seller and there's hundreds of people who've bought the same item and left positive feedback, walking around wearing fake gear they think is the real thing =/


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Check out eBay # 290410405012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny one - yes, one has to agree (Jura Mountains, Japan)

There is one small point to mention about fakes of such a low value. Control - would that be quality or else - is not a top priority in China. I don't think many, if any, have ISO standards.

Cases and straps are made by - say - Chung Nam and Japanese movements, lets be honest only cost $15 or there about for an automatic. How can anyone stop some employees from stealing or buying these components? Once out of the factory 2+2 and you have an identical copy (almost genuine) of the original product. In this case, "the idiots" (often happens with spelling too) have made a mistake with the Swiss made but you will find that most of the cheaper market copies are actually - shall we say > original products. :lookaround:

I know for a fact that a famous EU brand made in China has a side grey market where an extra amount of watches are produced and sold worldwide.


----------

